# Panting in nursing Doe?



## RITI (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi there, I have a Doe who has 3 3week old kits. 
She has been laying down panting tonight (just came back after being out all day) she even was still panting when I would pat her and hold her. I've checked her breasts and they don't feel hard, hot or full. It wasn't very hot today, it's cold now and I don't think she would be stressed as nothing has happened today. 
If she is still doing this by morning I will be taking her off to the vet. 
But what can I look for in her and is there anything I can do for her here? 
All three kits are very healthy. 
Her eyes are clear, her nose seems clear from what I could see but will check again now to be sure, she isn't taking big deep breaths. She is panting and her body is shaking. She's eating and drinking and her poo is perfect. 
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## amandaaaa_xxo (Feb 7, 2016)

When my rabbit pants, it's because he is either running around like crazy and decides to rest, or, when it's hot. I found this information on the Internet and hopefully it will provide you with some insight. 

"Heat exhaustion, also known as heat stroke, can occur when a rabbit is exposed to high temperatures, even for a short period of time. Rabbits cannot cool themselves down by sweating, only by dilating the blood vessels in their ears, so are susceptible to overheating which can be fatal if left untreated. Heat exhaustion can be caused by the rabbit being in direct sunlight, in a hot car or next to a direct heat source such as a radiator.

Symptoms
- rapid breathing or panting
- trembling or shaking
- rabbit lying stretched out

Prevention / Treatment
Move your rabbit to a cooler place immediately and offer some water at room temperature, not cold. Place cool damp flannels across its ears, forehead and legs. To avoid heat exhaustion, ensure that the hutch is in a shady position or put a blanket over it to provide shade. For indoor rabbits, position the cage out of direct sunlight and away from radiators. During very warm weather, freeze bottles of water and place them in the hutch or cage. When travelling with your rabbit in hot weather, stop frequently to check its condition, offer it water and keep your car as cool as possible.

- See more at: http://www.bunnyhugga.com/a-to-z/health/heat-exhaustion.html#sthash.qkHIiBHN.dpuf"

If however she is still panting, it's probably best to call up a vet clinic and explain the symptoms over the phone first and the receptionist (normally a nurse) will be able to assist you. If what you will be describing sounds concerning and needs attention, she will definitely ask for you to come in with her. 

Also don't forget, rabbits tend to be rapid breathers.

I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## amandaaaa_xxo (Feb 7, 2016)

I also found this too:

"Call a vet if ... Rabbit has difficulty breathing +/- lips and tongue are blueish coloured. 
The normal respiration rate in an adult rabbit is 30 - 60/minute, but some breathe faster than this if they are hot or stressed. Get to know what is normal for your rabbit. The time to get worried is if breathing is laboured (long hard breaths rather than rapid panting in rabbits) or grunting. If the lips and tongue are blue tinted, your bunny is not getting enough oxygen. Call the vet immediately"

So perhaps check her tongue and see if there is colour.


----------



## JBun (Feb 7, 2016)

By panting, do you mean she is breathing quickly or is she mouth breathing? If she is mouth breathing I would get her to your vet immediately as that is a sign of respiratory distress.

If she is just breathing more quickly, it is hard to know what might be going on. Heat stress can certainly cause it to occur. If it was hot out and she has been outside all day, this could have severely affected her and she could be experiencing heat stroke. If it was hot and this is what happened, I would get her to a vet immediately if she is still breathing rapidly and if she is showing any signs of distress. 

If it wasn't hot out but warm, she could have overheated a little, but if it is cool now and it's been several hours, I wouldn't think temperature has anything to do with it. There are many things that could cause a rabbit increased respirations, including anything that causes pain or discomfort. Nursing does can also sometimes have a problem with low blood calcium, which is quite dangerous so you will want to keep a close eye on her. Muscle weakness and tremors are a signs that this is occurring, and increased respirations might also occur, and this requires immediate veterinary attention.

At this point if she is still breathing rapidly or mouth breathing, I would just get her to a vet right away to get checked out.


----------



## RITI (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you so much for your replies! They all helped. 
I took her to he vet this afternoon, as well as the 3 kits. 
The discharge is clear, not white of cloggy at all. All three kits now have that too. 
Her poo didn't look good and was stuck together, like a bunch of grape I guess you could say? That was not long before heading to the vet. 
So the vet gave her some Zantac to help her gut. 
I was also given some critta care and am to feed it to her 3 times a day. 
She likes it! I'm so glad. She took about 10.5mls. 

She isn't open mouth breathing. 
It's like lots of very fast quick breaths. 
Vet checked her over and said she's very healthy, good weightC good heart, clear lungs etc etc. so I'm really happy with that! 
But she said if there's any change in her like lethargy, thick mucous, white mucous or any of hair worrying signs, to bring her back and get her checked and likely be put on antibiotics. 
If hat happens the kits will need to be supplemented and aren't allowed to nurse from her. At least being 3 weeks they've got a chance of survival of that happens. 
But I'm hoping it's nothing and the critta care will sort her out and will help give the kits a good boost too. 
The kits are doing very well. Eating very well, drinking water and so on. But they do still nurse a fair bit from what I've seen from them! I think they actually are fed more than twice in 24 hours. They are little fatties! 
He breeder I got the doe from said she sounds fine and not to worry. Just give the Zantac, critta care and put a sheet over her cage for a couple days to let her rest and not get stressed. 
No heat or drafts etc. 
I've also been giving her iced bottles just in case. But she definitely isn't hot. 
And last night I checked her and her ears and feet were cold/cool. Normal temp. I even checked another of my buns feet and ears to see if it was different. Felt exactly the same. 
She's in quarantine with the kits. 
She was doing the full on panting shake again when I last checked her. :/ 
She did sneeze just before. I think it's because she had some critta care on the top of her nose.


----------



## RITI (Feb 9, 2016)

Me again! 
Starting to worry. 
Heard more sneezing tonight from E. 
Her nose is more runny now, as well as the kits noses and some with some gunk in eyes. 
But am I only worried about white nasal discharge? Or is some slight yellow in the nose along with clear something to worry another? 

What will I be able to do for the kits if E has to go on antibiotics? Kits already don't tend to do well without their mothers milk, so if they do have Pasteurella, I'm not liking the chances of their survival. :/ 
All of my other buns are 100% perfect looking. Nothing worrying with them. 

Any advice? Tips?


----------



## RITI (Feb 9, 2016)

Sorry, the photo isn't clear at all. 
But the kits now have some yellow inside their noses. 
The green colour on mums nose is critta care.


----------



## majorv (Feb 9, 2016)

They need to be on antibiotics, and one that is safe for a nursing doe and kits. I'm not sure about weaning the kits at this point since they are symptomatic also, but continuing to nurse is putting stress on the doe's health and her system can't fight it as well. They could be weaned at 3 weeks if necessary. 

It would be best if the vet could take a culture, but right now you need to get antibiotics in them.


----------



## RITI (Feb 13, 2016)

They all seem to be doing well now. 
Mum looks healthy and fine. No more of that 'panting' (not sure what you would call it.) 
The kits still have a slight bit of clear liquid at the nose. 
I've been givin one drop of Echinacea in the water bottle (it's like a natural antibiotic). 
All of my others seem very happy and healthy, no signs of anything going around there. 
The breeder I got the parents from has said that kits sometimes just get like this but she has never heard of what has gone on with them mum. But she doesn't think she has anything.


----------

